# anyone tried the planned meal diets (diet chef etc)



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Has anyone tried the meal planned diets such as Diet Chef or Jenny Craig?

It seems expensive but I'd give it a go if it's as good as appears


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

PW a friend and his mum did the diet chef and they swear by it, she is 70  years old and managed to lose around 2 stones on it, he is in his mid thirties and has lost 2 stones too. My aunt and cousin did the Jenny Craig many moons ago-they live in Canada so JC has been around a few years over there- and lost a huge amount on it, Aunt was a size 24 and went down to 12, cousin was a size 20and went down to 10, it wasn't a quick solution and like me have tried all diets going , and what worked for them they used to say was that they had the meals so they didn't have to count calories/fat etc.. they did stick with it rigidly though.

I am curious to hear other peoples views too, as I would love to do Jenny Craig, but on their website there is no price plan, so I am scared of making that first call   

good luck


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I think the Jenny craig one is moe epensive than Diet chef, I'm suire it ws over £7 a day (ouch). I would like to give it a go & the success stories asre amazing but woul have to convince DH it's worth it. I have zero will power right now & sine the op am not supposed to excercise too hard.


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean about willpower  , I have tried the LighterLife diet several times now:and I admire anyone who has stuck to it, living on a liquid diet is very difficult, so any mention of ANY diet makes DH shiver as he has seen them all fail (well, work for a bit then fail) but I think if I had my meals given to me like that I would stick to it


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Just bumping this up as now seen 2 more plans, w8 & go lower & still wondering if anyone has tried them recently?


----------

